

New drug could cure nearly any viral infection - whiskers
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2011/antiviral-0810.html

======
zellyn
Let's just kill any cells we think are infected by a virus. What could
possibly go wrong?

I'm curious especially about things like chickenpox/shingles that stay dormant
in nerve cells for years. Kill them!

------
colanderman
According to Wikipedia, dsRNA viruses are but one type of viruses, but DRACO
claims to work on "nearly all" viruses. Can a biologist shed some light on
this issue?

------
NickM
Here is the question that this immediately raises in my mind: if this drug can
cure any viral infection, then why haven't any species evolved to produce the
drug in their own bodies?

~~~
mhb
Because the universe of good things that you can imagine vastly outnumbers
those which were selected for.

